# Looking for a place to hone my drawing and painting skills



## IrisG (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

I've been drawing for many years in my spare time - some acquarells as well - I would like to find a nice place to finally finish some of the work that I've been putting off. I love the Thai climate and people so I thought it might be a good place to work on my drawings. 

We're thinking of renting a place. Being close to an artist community would be a plus, I would love to find a few experienced painters and perhaps learn from them.

Any Tips?

Sorry about the lack of decisiveness  I haven't seen much of Thailand yet. I've seen parts of Songkhla, Krabi and Bangkok but I I'm rather clueless about Thailand's art scene.  I know as little about Chiang mai as I do about Hat Yai ..

Kind regards, 
Iris


----------



## Elmotofu (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Iris, I m about to open a small cafe ( & hopefully a private arts space) in Songkhla town in end of Oct this year. We can chat about arts idea -- i love to be back to painting again too. Where are you at the moment tho.


----------



## IrisG (May 6, 2014)

Hi Elmotofu

I'm still in the UK, staying put for now - until I find a place I like I guess. I've been slowly reading up on Thai life, but I haven't made the move yet. Please let me know when your cafe opens, I would love to hear about it!

Iris


----------

